# Second Muay Thai fight on the 4th of August.



## Slihn (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey whats up guys?! I have my second fight on the fourth of August.Here is a link to the fight card( I am the second to last with the blue shorts).I am going to record this fight and upload it as well.Well wish me luck guys!!

http://www.mastermehrdad.com/safety_harbor_lineup_aug_4.htm


----------



## dani416 (Jun 25, 2007)

Yo good luck..

ill be waiting for the link of the fight video​


----------



## Kieran (Jun 26, 2007)

170? You in my weight class 

Good luck mate.


----------



## meth18au (Jun 26, 2007)

Good luck champ.  Let us know when the video is posted!


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## Slihn (Jun 26, 2007)

Kieran said:


> 170? You in my weight class
> 
> Good luck mate.


 
Hi maybe we can do some "light" sparring one day.


----------



## Slihn (Jun 26, 2007)

Any way guys I am training hard(well ,was ,before I twisted my knee last night) for this bout.I remember at my first fight I was thinking that I didnt ever want to end up looking like the other guy. I heard that my opponet is really good , so I am looking foward to a good fight!!!!


----------



## Odin (Jun 27, 2007)

Slihn said:


> Hey whats up guys?! I have my second fight on the fourth of August.Here is a link to the fight card( I am the second to last with the blue shorts).I am going to record this fight and upload it as well.Well wish me luck guys!!
> 
> http://www.mastermehrdad.com/safety_harbor_lineup_aug_4.htm


 

Good luck bro! what rules you fighting?

ps.

Who is Tiffany Connell?.....dmmmmman


----------



## Jutt- (Jun 27, 2007)

All the best mate!


----------



## Tong Po (Jun 27, 2007)

Good Luck!!! I look forward to watching the fight when ya upload it!


----------



## Slihn (Jun 27, 2007)

Odin said:


> Good luck bro! what rules you fighting?
> 
> ps.
> 
> Who is Tiffany Connell?.....dmmmmman


 
I think we are bascially fight kickboxing rules but with the low kick.They try to accomidate for both Muay Thai fighters and Kickboxers. I wish they would let us knee to the body at least.There is also no clinching or kicking below the knee (kinda wieard huh?); which means I have to change up my game plan.Now I have to learn to kick at a really close range(instead of knee) and use more hooks and uppercuts when my opponet is in clinching range(instead of clinching).

............I dont know Connell personally, sorry bro if I did, I'd hook you up!


----------



## Catalyst (Jun 28, 2007)

Good Luck !!!


----------



## Odin (Jun 28, 2007)

Slihn said:


> I think we are bascially fight kickboxing rules but with the low kick.They try to accomidate for both Muay Thai fighters and Kickboxers. I wish they would let us knee to the body at least.There is also no clinching or kicking below the knee (kinda wieard huh?); which means I have to change up my game plan.Now I have to learn to kick at a really close range(instead of knee) and use more hooks and uppercuts when my opponet is in clinching range(instead of clinching).
> 
> ............I dont know Connell personally, sorry bro if I did, I'd hook you up!


 
If your close dont forget about the body shots!..or even uppercut through the middle,--thats on onf my favourites, right uppercut through the middle, you can sell it as if your coming into clinch to..try it out.

lol @ connell...oh well back to the drawing board. ;p


----------



## Slihn (Jun 29, 2007)

........hmmmm Ive never really thought about trying to slip a right uppercut through the middle, I shall try that in sparring.Body shots are highly effective ( I know from personal experience) , but sometimes hard to pull off with the slickness due to sweat.
                              This guy is quite bigger than me,I suspect that he will either try to rush me and try to use his reach to keep me on the outside; so , I am going to give my kicks abit of extra attention to work my long-range attacks, and give special attention to work quick in and out combinations. 

At the least Im very excited and I hope that its turns out to be a good fight!


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 30, 2007)

Slihn said:


> Hey whats up guys?! I have my second fight on the fourth of August.Here is a link to the fight card( I am the second to last with the blue shorts).I am going to record this fight and upload it as well.Well wish me luck guys!!
> 
> http://www.mastermehrdad.com/safety_harbor_lineup_aug_4.htm


they seemed to add a few fighters, so you are no longer second to last.

Good luck! Keep us posted


----------



## Slihn (Jun 30, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> they seemed to add a few fighters, so you are no longer second to last.
> 
> Good luck! Keep us posted


 
Ha! Yeah I noticed! This fight card looks alot more intresting that the last one.I am glad that we have more fighters to compete this time!!


----------

